# Taking klonopin and valium together...



## ssabmud (Oct 7, 2011)

I was in an accident that left me with a rare condition called Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy/RSD (malfunction and mis-firing of nerves in my body). The condition and the realization of its incurable, degenerative effects or perhaps a symptom of it... no one knows. 

My ex-Psych Dr prescribed Klonopin for the RSD... nerve pain... blah, blah... I had no pain doctor at that time. However, the Psych Dr stopped taking Medicaid and I was able to find a new pain doctor that took over my treatment with the Klonopin. 

I have since been diagnosed with an anxiety/panic disorder - no history. But the Klonopin does nothing for my anxiety/panic disorder and I'll be a drooling zombie if I take anymore of it. I have asked my pain doctor about Valium. He seems to think that the Klonopin should be good enough for everything, but it is not. Now, I have to get a Psych Dr for Valium or some other anxiety treatment. I thought of Valium because I can take it as needed - and not be SO over-medicated that I can't function.

Has anyone had any bad experiences taking both Klonopin and Valium? Any suggestions for better treatment?

:afr


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

One method of titrating down from klonopin is to slowly use valium as the reduction benzo. Klons. half life is around 45 hrs. Depending on metabolism. Diazapam is around 100hrs. So yes people use both recreationally but more importantly to get off of clonazepam. The half life of valium will guaurntee that the reduction wont be that uncomfortable. Look up The Ashton method if you want to check out the reduction charts. than you do a slow wavr taper of valium and than your out of benzo land. But some want to stay and indulge. Just make sure you have a good amount at all times. 2-3 days off daily use is the most extreme withdraw I have ever had . Luckily I got my klon script and I was back inside myself!!!!


----------

